# Nice Flirt Pics of the girls! Heavy



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Got some videos coming to when they get uploaded. Both these girls are coming along very nice. They just love their flirt pole. 

























































































I tried to make an album for the rest but it will not allow me to upload any pics to the album:hammer: Would let me make the album but not add pics lmao.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Great pics, looks like a perfect day and they are having fun fun!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Great Pics!! Those little girls look like they're having a great time.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i love action shots.. look at their faces in some of those! LOL thanks for sharing this was a great post!


----------



## RIPSLAKO (Apr 10, 2008)

*Nice pics!*

I too dig action shots. Pits are soo athletic and so energetic, they will wear you out if you're not careful (instead of the other way around)! I play tug o rope with my dog and whew it wears me out!

I DO have another question....HOW DO YOU POST QUESTIONS ON OUR SITE...I've been dying to ask one about my pit, I'm not sure if he's having seizures or what...and I need some help. BUT I dunno how to post new threads of my own. Anybody care to share this info with me?!?! PRETTY PLEASE, lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So I am guessing Little Momma is doing well?
I just saw these on your myspace, they look great!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RIPSLAKO said:


> I DO have another question....HOW DO YOU POST QUESTIONS ON OUR SITE...I've been dying to ask one about my pit, I'm not sure if he's having seizures or what...and I need some help. BUT I dunno how to post new threads of my own. Anybody care to share this info with me?!?! PRETTY PLEASE, lol


There is a start new thread button at top of page. Start a new thread in the section that fits your question.

BBB Yes Momma is doing great! She came back around real fast and seems to be having no issues at all.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Great dogs!!! Who's your breeder?  LOL thanks for sharing holly.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Great dogs!!! Who's your breeder?  LOL thanks for sharing holly.


LOL Yo momma j/p


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, those pictures are GREAT! Those are wonderful looking dogs! And they are having so much fun!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking fantastic! I love action shots, these pix are great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

looking great.. man there getting so big so fast


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx! I was very happy with these pics. I was LMAO going thru the photos there where so many great airborn faces.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think bumble bee wants to come to my house


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SadieBlues said:


> I think bumble bee wants to come to my house


If you can pry her from my cold dead hands lmao!  I can UPS you Momma tho lol.. Will trade for Simba! Come on you don't need a male. I need a male.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO!! I need a male to keep me sane dealing with all these females hahah. Poor simba I feel so bad for him the girls love to beat up on him ...  Bumble Bee really is a good looking girl. That whole litter turned out nicely


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SadieBlues said:


> LMFAO!! I need a male to keep me sane dealing with all these females hahah. Poor simba I feel so bad for him the girls love to beat up on him ...  Bumble Bee really is a good looking girl. That whole litter turned out nicely


I don't know what I'd do if I had a male to separate during heat time lol. End up with my Chihuahua gettin knocked up by my male pit lmao!

Yeah I can't wait to see this litter develop over the next 2 years! All but 1 will be showing and working so lets hope they do me and Dumae proud!


----------

